
Pragmatic Functional Programming - kiyanwang
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2017/07/11/PragmaticFunctionalProgramming.html
======
DroidX86
"Why else? Well, FP is easier to write, easier to read, easier to test, and
easier to understand."

Only after you get your head around the paradigm shift required to use FP
fluently.

~~~
valw
Of all the technical problems we face as programmers when managing codebases,
lack of familiarity with a tool is pretty much the only one that never gets
worse. Learning is what humans do best.

